# سؤال بسيط (بعد الحذف) !



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

​ 
*سؤال بسيط:*
*ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟ (بالدليل)*​
 
*في الإنتظار*​​​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> > *سؤال بسيط:
> > *ما هي *الديانة* التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟ (بالدليل)
> 
> 
> ...


 

*المسيح لم يأتي بديانه *

*فالديانات هي من صنع الانسان *

*ولأننا إتبعنا المسيح مؤمنين أنه الطريق الوحيد للخلاص والرجوع الى الله *

*ُأطلِق علنا أننا نعتنق الديانة المسيحية من (منظور الآخر) وليس أن ديانتنا هي الديانة المسيحية *

*المسيحية هي حياة مع الله ... من خلال فداء المسيح ... وقبولنا أمام الله بفاعلية دمه الكريم *


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> ​
> *سؤال بسيط:*
> *ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟ (بالدليل)*​
> 
> *في الإنتظار*​​​




*اولا المسيح لا نقول له "عليه السلام" !!! بل "له المجد" فهو صانع السلام ذاته 

ثانيا المسيحية ليست ديانة و لا يحق لنا ان نقول ان المسيح مسيحي لان المسيحية حياة و ليست دين نلقب به 

و لكن اجابة لكي يستوعبها عقلك المسيحية هي دين المسيح 
وصلت ؟​*


----------



## ضياء سحاب (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ سال سؤال واضح ماهي ديانة المسيح


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأستاذ فريدي :-*

*



المسيح لم يأتي بديانه

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا لم أقل ما هي الديانة التي أتى بها المسيح,سؤال واضح وهو[ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح].




فالديانات هي من صنع الانسان

أنقر للتوسيع...



لنؤجل هذه النقطة فحضرتك ضربت المسيحية في مقتل !




ُأطلِق علنا أننا نعتنق الديانة المسيحية من (منظور الآخر) وليس أن ديانتنا هي الديانة المسيحية

أنقر للتوسيع...



يعني هي ديانة ولا مش ديانة ؟ وما هو هذا المنظور يا ترى ؟ حضرتك من خلال الكلام ده مسيحي ومش مسيحي؛لأن ديانتك مش المسيحية ... جميل جداً !

الأستاذة ريد روز:




اولا المسيح لا نقول له "عليه السلام" !!! بل "له المجد" فهو صانع السلام ذاته 

أنقر للتوسيع...



يوحنا 5
41مَجْدًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ




نيا المسيحية ليست ديانة و لا يحق لنا ان نقول ان المسيح مسيحي لان المسيحية حياة و ليست دين نلقب به 

أنقر للتوسيع...



حضرتك عايزاني أصدقك,وأكذب قاموس الكتاب المقدس,الذي أشرف عليه,مجموعة من اللاهوتيين المُساقين بالروح القدس ؟

يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس:








وبم إن قاموس الكتاب المقدس,يقول بأن المسيحية ديانة,والأستاذ المحترم فريدي قال أن الديانات من صنع الإنسان,فالنتيجة المنطقية,أن المسيحية عبارة عن صناعة بشرية بحتة,لايعرف المسيح عليه السلام عنها أي شئ,فهي كما هو الواضح,قد أسست بعد رفعه,وفي حياته لم يسمع بمسمّى المسيحية ولا أتباع إسمهم مسيحيين .

وعلى هذا يزال السؤال قائماً:

- ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟ 

- كيف تتبعون المسيحية,والمسيح لا يعرف عنها أي شئ,إنما هي ديانة وضعية أسسها البشر بعد رفع المسيح ؟

تحياتي ...*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟
> 
> - كيف تتبعون المسيحية,والمسيح لا يعرف عنها أي شئ,إنما هي ديانة وضعية أسسها البشر بعد رفع المسيح ؟​


*
ههههههههههه حالتك صعبة !!!!

المسيح لم يأتي ليقول لنا هيا لقد صنعت لكم دين و سميته الديانة المسيحية !!!

اطلق عليها الديانة المسيحية لان المسيح هو مؤسسها و اطلق علينا مسيحيين لاننا نتبع المسيح 

و اما المسيحية ديانة في المفهوم الرسمي الارضي 
افهم شو يعني المسيحية حيـــــــــــــاة نعيشها و نعيش تعاليم المسيح و هذا لا ينكر انها دين ايضا ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*.........................*
*...................*
*............*
*الله ارسل ابنه تحت الناموس لكى يكمل فى جسد بشريته تمام الناموس ومن خلال تتميمه لناموس الفرائض نخلص فيه*
*ولكنه لم ياتى تحت ناموس الفرائض كمنفذ ليه مجبرا على ذلك*
*فهو واضعه ووضع على نفسه ان ينفذه عوضا عن الانسان*
*...............*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*اتجه ياعزيزى *

*لموضوع مسيحين ولسنا نصارى *

*ولو عرفت تنقد ماقيل فيه فتفضل*
*...........*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *وبم إن قاموس الكتاب المقدس,يقول بأن المسيحية ديانة,والأستاذ المحترم فريدي قال أن الديانات من صنع الإنسان,فالنتيجة المنطقية,أن المسيحية عبارة عن صناعة بشرية بحتة,لايعرف المسيح عليه السلام عنها أي شئ,فهي كما هو الواضح,قد أسست بعد رفعه,وفي حياته لم يسمع بمسمّى المسيحية ولا أتباع إسمهم مسيحيين .*


*لا  يا طفلى العزيز
لان دين او dogma
مجموعة المعتقدات اللى بيؤمن بها طائفة معينة من الناس
والمسيحية ليس مجرد دوجما يؤمن بها المسيحين هى حياة تعاش قبل ان تكون معتقدات مكتوبة فى كتب 
وتلاميذ المسيح اطلق عليهم مسيحين والناس كانوا بيحتقروا المسيحين
زى لما اقولك يا ابنى دا انت مسلم
يعنى اقصد انك انسان جاهل
كلمة مسلم دلوقتى ارتبطت بالجهل والارهاب
فاصبح مسلم مرادفة للجهلة الارهابيين
فهمت يا طفلى العزيز*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ضياء سحاب قال:


> *الاخ سال سؤال* واضح ماهي ديانة المسيح


 

*إذاً السؤال ليس سؤالك *

*ليس من حقك السطو على أسئلة الآخرين *

*ضع أسئلتك في موضوعات تخصك *

*إنذار *

*المشرف *


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> - كيف تتبعون المسيحية,والمسيح لا يعرف عنها أي شئ,إنما هي ديانة وضعية أسسها البشر بعد رفع المسيح ؟​



*اخي شمس الحق لم يقصر بوصفكم !! 

انت تقول ديانة اسسها بشر !!!كيف؟؟

هل بسبب التسمية تحكم حكما خطيرا كهذا !!

ربي و الهي ارحم هذا الشعب بما ابتليته ...
لا اعتراض على خلقتك يا رب القوات​*


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تشتيتك للموضوع *

*يجعلك تخسر عضويتك *

*تحذير *

*المشرف *


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> كيف أسسها وهي ظهرت بعد رفعه بعشرة سنوات ؟​


*شو التخبيص دا !*

*كان المسيح أساس تعليم الله كحياة وايمان فقد دعا الناس لما هو مكتوب في الانجيل الان !!!*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*.....................*
*...........................*

*براثكيا θρησκεία*
*ولم تاتى بمعنى دوجما ومعتقدات يؤمن بها شخص*
*لنما اتت بمعنى حياة يعشها الانسان حياة بلا دنس حياة طاهرة *
*من قاموس ثاير*




*واتت فى رسالة القديس يعقوب بهذا المعنى*
*25 وَلكِنْ مَنِ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ الْكَامِلِ ­ نَامُوسِ الْحُرِّيَّةِ ­ وَثَبَتَ، وَصَارَ لَيْسَ سَامِعًا نَاسِيًا بَلْ عَامِلاً بِالْكَلِمَةِ، فَهذَا يَكُونُ مَغْبُوطًا فِي عَمَلِهِ.*
*26 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِيكُمْ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ دَيِّنٌ، وَهُوَ لَيْسَ يُلْجِمُ لِسَانَهُ، بَلْ يَخْدَعُ قَلْبَهُ، فَدِيَانَةُ هذَا بَاطِلَةٌ.*
*27 اَلدِّيَانَةُ الطَّاهِرَةُ النَّقِيَّةُ عِنْدَ اللهِ الآبِ هِيَ هذِهِ: افْتِقَادُ الْيَتَامَى وَالأَرَامِلِ فِي ضِيقَتِهِمْ، وَحِفْظُ الإِنْسَانِ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

...................
*3 هكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا: لَمَّا كُنَّا قَاصِرِينَ، كُنَّا مُسْتَعْبَدِينَ تَحْتَ أَرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ.*
*4 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،*
*5 لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.*

*فهل لديك فرض واحد فى الناموس لم يقم به المسيح *
*لقد تمم الناموس كاملا بكل فرائضه بداية من الختان الى يوم صلبوته وتميم الناموس كاملا على خشبة العار *


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*إحذر هذه المصطلحات *

*المسيح يعتنق *

*المسيحيين يعتنقون *

*المسيحية ليست ديانه ُتعتنق *

*المسيح كان يهوديًا بحسب المولد *

*ولقد كان في حياته يتمم ناموس الله *

*ولم يعتنق ما أطلقوا عليه الديانة اليهودية *

*ففي الإعتناق ... قوة التعصب ... دون فهم ... فيؤدي للتدمير *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياعزيزى فريدى دا حصيلة منتديات بير السلم بيلقنوا اطفال كلام طفولى ساذج هو مش فاهم اصلا بيقول ايه
فهل لديك اعتراض يا طفلى قبل مدخل فى النقطة التالتة ونحنط السؤال كعادة سابقيه ونضعه فى مقبرة المسلمين يبكوا عليه زى الاطلال
*


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الآن نجد دفة الحوار إتجهت بعيداً عن السؤال الأصلي,أنا أسأل [ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟] ولم أجد إجابة حتى الآن,ولا أعلم هل السؤال صعباً لهذه الدرجة حتى نصل للصفحة الثانية دون إجابة شافية وافية ؟ دفة الحوار الآن في إثبات إن المسيحية ديانة,رغم أني أثبت ذلك,فلا أعلم ما الذي يفعله شمس الحق ,يأتي ويقول :*



> *كلمة ديانة مرة واحدة فى العهد الجديد*


 
*ما لي أنا وذلك ؟ أنا أثبت خطأ ما قاله الأستاذ فريدي والأستاذة ريد روز في أن المسيحية ليست ديانة,بل وبحسب ما قاله الأستاذ فريدي فالمسيحية ديانة وضعية بشرية,وجدت بعد رفع المسيح بـ 10 أعوام .*

*يبدو أن لا إجابة لديكم  على هذه النقطة .*

*أحب أن أعلق على قول شمس الحق :*



> *لقد تمم الناموس كاملا بكل فرائضه بداية من الختان الى يوم صلبوته وتميم الناموس كاملا على خشبة العار *


 
*ما دليلك ؟*​


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*المرجو عدم حذف المشاركات,فأنا لم أسب ولم أشتم,جلَّ ما أفعله أني أسأل,ولكن يبدو أن السؤال كان صعباً,لدرجة عدم وجود رداً حتى الآن.*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياعزيزى فريدى دا حصيلة منتديات بير السلم بيلقنوا اطفال كلام طفولى ساذج هو مش فاهم اصلا بيقول ايه*


 

*وسوف ُنجِيبهم مهما كان مستوي الكلام وسنحذف العبارات الغير لائقة *

*فوجبنا أن نُطلق نور المسيح أمامهم فيعطيهم البصيرة *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ما لي أنا وذلك ؟ أنا أثبت خطأ ما قاله الأستاذ فريدي والأستاذة ريد روز في أن المسيحية ليست ديانة,بل وبحسب ما قاله الأستاذ فريدي فالمسيحية ديانة وضعية بشرية,وجدت بعد رفع المسيح بـ 10 أعوام .*
> 
> *يبدو أن لا إجابة لديكم على هذه النقطة .*


*.................*
*راجع انت قولت ولو تعرف ترد رد ناتى للنطقة التانية بعد ان انتهينا من الاولى.......... *
*ناتى للنقطة التالتة لكى نثبت له تفاهته المعتادة كاخوانه الكلام كاملا من قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن كلمة مسيحى* *دون مونتاج اسلامى*
*دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في أنطاكية (اع 11: 26) نحو سنة 42 أو 43م. ويرجّح أن ذلك اللقب كان في الأول شتيمة (1 بط 4: 16) قال المؤرخ تاسيتس (المولود نحو 54م.) أن تابعي المسيح كانوا أناساً سفلة عاميين ولما قال أغريباس لبولس "بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً" (اع 26: 28) فالراجح أنه أراد أن حسن برهانك كان يجعلني أرضى بأن أعاب بهذا الاسم.*
*وقد شاع بمعنيين : *
*(1) المقرّ بالديانة المسيحية.*
*(2) المؤمن الحقيقي القلبي . والمعنى الأخير أحسن من الأول . وقد امتد المسيحيون إلى كل أقطار المسكونة فصار عددهم الآن نحو 943000000 من الجنس البشري.*


> *ما دليلك ؟*


*اسال عن اى فريضة ناموسية وساورد لك تتميمه له*
*فهو ختن فى اليوم الثامن وقدمت امه شريعة التطهير فرخى حمام *
*بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن الثلاثين كمعلمى اليهود*
*شارك فى كل اعياد الفصح والفطير والمظال والتجديد *
*واخيرا تمم وهو البرئ كل ناموس الخطية فى جسد بشريته وهو لم يرتكب ذنبا *
*وَلكِنْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ عِنْدَ اللهِ فَظَاهِرٌ، لأَنَّ «الْبَارَّ بِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا».*
*12 وَلكِنَّ النَّامُوسَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ، بَلِ «الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُهَا سَيَحْيَا بِهَا».*
*13 اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ».*
*14 لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلأُمَمِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِنَنَالَ بِالإِيمَانِ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ.* 
*انت يا حبيبى مش عارف انت بتقول ايه انت قريت موضوع فى منتدى من منتديات بير السلم بتاعكتوا ونقلت وخلاص ومش فاهم اى حاجة فى اى حاجة*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> *المرجو عدم حذف المشاركات,*
> *فأنا لم أسب ولم أشتم,جلَّ ما أفعله أني أسأل,*
> *ولكن يبدو أن السؤال كان صعباً,لدرجة عدم وجود رداً حتى الآن.*


 
*للإدارة حق حذف إجاباتك من خلال معتقدك الخاطئ *

*وليس لك إلا أن تسأل فقط *

*ولا تضع أجوبة من عندك *

*أنت ُتوهم نفسك بأنك تحمل سؤال صعبًا ... كي تتهرب من فهم الحق المُغير *

*إقرأ التعليقات مرة أخرى بتمعن ... وبروح الفهم *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *المرجو عدم حذف المشاركات,فأنا لم أسب ولم أشتم,جلَّ ما أفعله أني أسأل,ولكن يبدو أن السؤال كان صعباً,لدرجة عدم وجود رداً حتى الآن.*


 
*السؤال تم الرد عليه ورجاء من الاشراف ان لم يقتبس هذا المحاور اجابتى عليه وقدم اجابة نقدية ليه*

*ياريت هنا تسال واحنا نجاوب ولو عندك رد ترد متعملش زى المفلس وتقول هو فين الاجابة*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2414066&postcount=15


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياحبيبى الموضوع اصلا ميحملش فكر ولا سؤال *
*.....................*
*ديانة المسيح ايه*
*طيب المسيح ولد تحت الناموس وتمم ناموس موسى الالهى فى بشريته*
*ناموس الهى*
*.................*


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *دليلك !!!!!!!!!!*​


 
*ارجعي لمداخلة الأستاذ فريدي الأولى وستجدين الدليل,فهو من قال مشكوراً لا أنا,لذلك فمسبتك التي وجهتها تباعاً ليست لي بالتأكيد *​ 
*قال الأستاذ فريدي :*​ 


> *فالديانات هي من صنع الانسان *​


 
*تقولي :*​ 



> *على فكرة انتوا ما بتفهموش !! احنا ما قلناش انها مش ديانة *
> *احنا وضحنا الموضوع من ناحية روحانية *​


 
*سبحان الله !*​ 
*مع إنكِ قلتي :*​ 


> *ثانيا المسيحية ليست ديانة و لا يحق لنا ان نقول ان المسيح مسيحي لان المسيحية حياة و ليست دين نلقب به *​


 
*تقولي :*​ 


> *فانا لا اعتنق المسيحية بل اعيشها *
> *هي ديانة فعلا و لكن ليس بمفهومكم المحدود عن كلمة ديانة *​
> *لان الديانة تعني التمسك بشعائر و معتقدات سطحية !*​


 
*وحضرتك لما بتعيشيها,مش بتطبقي الشعائر دي *

*ولا هيصة ؟*
*************************
*لأ مش هيصة يا حضرة المؤدب *

*المشرف *
*************************​ 
*وما زال السؤال قائماً رغم الدخول في متاهات أخرى :*​ 
*ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح ؟ *​ 


> *ناتى للنقطة التالتة لكى نثبت له تفاهته المعتادة كاخوانه الكلام كاملا من قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن كلمة مسيحى**دون مونتاج اسلامى*​


 
*هو فين المونتاج ده ؟ هو أنا نقلت جزء وتركت جزء عشان تقول مونتاج ؟ أنا صوّرت الصفحة كاملة دون أي مونتاج,وأتحداك أن تثبت أني إقتطعت شيئاً,فلو نظرك ضعيف,ممكن تجيب النظارة مش عيب .*​ 
​


> *إقرأ التعليقات مرة أخرى بتمعن ... وبروح الفهم *​


 
*طيب ممكن من التعليقات دي تنسخلي الرد على السؤال الأصلي ,*
*بس ياريت يكون التعليق معاه الدليل,عشان نشوف التعليقات اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها دي .*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> *الآن نجد دفة الحوار إتجهت بعيداً عن السؤال الأصلي,أنا أسأل [ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟]*​





*أين تعليقك على هذه المشاركة ؟؟*





fredyyy قال:


> *إحذر هذه المصطلحات *
> *المسيح يعتنق *
> *المسيحيين يعتنقون *
> *المسيحية ليست ديانه ُتعتنق *
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> وحضرتك لما بتعيشيها,مش بتطبقي الشعائر دي ولا هيصة ؟
> 
> وما زال السؤال قائماً رغم الدخول في متاهات أخرى :
> 
> ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح ؟ ​



*اولا ادعو لك بالشفاء العاجل .. لانه ابليس مسكر على دماغك خالص !!

ايها المحترم احنا فعلا قلنا انه المسيحية ليست ديانة و لكن من مفهوم روحي 
لان مفهوم ديانة يعني التعصب و التمسك بمعتقدات و تطبيقها حرفيا مثلكم تماما !!

و لو الكلمة فيها خير لما اطلق على البوذية ديانة ! 
ها هي البوذية تسمى ديانة ... بالرغم من انها ليست من الله و الاسلام ديانة بالرغم من انه ليس من عند الله ( من منظورنا )

المسيحية ليست ديانة من منظورنا لانها اسمى من ان تكون مجرد ديانة بل هي اعظم و اكبر فهي حياة روحانية نعيشها مع الله !!

يا رب تكون وصلت الفكرة !!! مع انني اشك و اعتقد انك ستعيد السؤال للمرة العاشرة ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هو فين المونتاج ده ؟ هو أنا نقلت جزء وتركت جزء عشان تقول مونتاج ؟ أنا صوّرت الصفحة كاملة دون أي مونتاج,وأتحداك أن تثبت أني إقتطعت شيئاً,فلو نظرك ضعيف,ممكن تجيب النظارة مش عيب .*


 
.................
*ومعلمتش ليه على رائ قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*المعنى الاخير احسن من الاول *
*لان ليه سند كتابى رسالة يعقوب ام اصابك نوع من العمى ومبتعرفش تقرا *

*ولا ليها علاقة بالعقيدة المسيحية من اساسه*
*لان العقيدة المسيحية قائمة على شخص المسيح*
*وشخص المسيح تمم فرائض ناموس الخطية فى جسد بشريته لانه اتى تحت الناموس*
*لان المسيح فى جوهره هو ابن الله المتجسد واضع ناموس الفرائض ومتتمه بذاته*
*فهو خضع حسب التدبير للناموس لتتميمه وليس لاحتياجه للخضوع *
*..............*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياريت اختى ريد روز سبهولى شوية انا هريحع على الاخر هو مش فاهم حاجة اصلا هو قرا كلمتين وورصهم ومش عارف يتناقش بيهم لانه معندوش فكر محترم يستند عليه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا لغاية دلوقتى مقرصتش عليك*
*لانك اصلا معندكش فكر راقى اقدر اناقشك بيه انا بعاملك على قد معلوماتك*
*وقاموس الكتاب المقدس مجرد من اى تفسير روحانى عميق*
*هو مجرد بيسرد المعنى المباشر للكلمة *
*وحتى من خلاله فهو اكد ان مسيحى تتطلق على المؤمنين الحقيقى بقلبه والرائ دا مرجح لانه له سند كتابى رسالة يعقوب 1*
*ولكن فى مراجع ابائية محترمة تكلمت عن المسيحية كحياة وليس دوجما معتقدات تكتب فى كتب كديانات صنعها البشر *
*بس انا مش محتاج اعمل كدا معاك لانك بسيط بكلمتين ورد غطاهم هعرف اسكتك *
*فرجاء ابقى اقرا بنفسك واتعلم*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد*
*فى جوهره لا ديانة له لان هو واضع الناموس واتى فى ملئ الزمان ليتممه فى بشريته *
*فهو خضع للناموس حسب التدبير وليس خضوع قهرى*


*فكيف تسال عن خالق الكون وتقول ديانته ايه*
*هل الله له ديانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الله هو من وضع الناموس*
*ولما اتى فى ملئ الزمن خضع للناموس لتميمه حسب التدبير*
*فاهم يعنى ايه تدبير*
*.....................*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*ولغاية دلوقتى انت مقدمتش اى فكر يرتقى للنقد *
* مش عارف تحاور متلقن بكلمتين متخلفين مش عارف حتى غيرهم*
*ربنا يشفيك من الاعاقة الذهنية اللى اصابتك *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*دى المرة الخمستاشر فى ظرف ربع ساعة الاقى فى كلامك كمية تدليس اسلامى فاضح يوضح انك طفل معوق*
*تعالى نشوف كلام المسيح مع السامرية كاملة ونشوف فكر المسيح *
*20 آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ».*
*21 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.*
*22 أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ . لأَنَّ الْخَلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.*
*23 وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ.*
*24 اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا».*
*25 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».*
*26 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».*
*يبقى الخلاص جاى من اليهود اللى هو المسيح*
*وبالمسيح الذى مجيئه قد تم(الان) بيه اصبح الساجدون الحقيقيون هم بالروح والحق *
*يعنى الكلام بياكد مااقوله وبيدينك*
*انت مفكرنى يا ابنى هندى بريالة زيك ياانى انا وقع فى حياتى اشكال ضالة اكتر منك واعرف اتعامل مع الاطفال المعوقة امثالك كويس اوى*
*بس المشكلة انك مش عايز تفهم مريض نفسى *
*انت معندكش فكر نقدى ............*


----------



## يلدرم (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*# .................................. #*

*ممنوع الكلام بغير أدب *

*لقد عبرت عن مستوى معتقداتك الذي ليس له علاقة بالله *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت ياابنى كل مرة تتدخل هنا تتسك على قفاك وتتطلع تجرى 
طيب مقولتليش ليه انا كنت صورتهولك وجبتهولك لغاية عندك 
متبقاش تتعب نفسك قولنا بس واحنا نصورهولك ونبعتهولك لغاية عندك وعليه بوسة احنا خدمة سفن ستارز 
انت مش دخلت هنا قبل كدا ومولكا رنك علقة وطلعت تجرى فى نص الموضوع وقولت مش لاعب انت مبتحرمش يا اهبل 
عيل اهبل بريالة 
ومش عارف ترد علينا 
معاتيه
مقدرش يقف قدامنا راح زى الاهتل يجرى على اخوانه المهاتيل 
ياابنى فوقوا انتوا شعوب تعر شعوب جهلة ومتخلفة ولا انت فاهم بتقول ايه ولا فاهم احنا بنقول ايه ولا عارف تجاوب علينا
وسنظل واضعين اولاد الافاعى تحت مداسنا الى ان ياتى مسيحنا ويدين النبى الدجال وانتوا معاه
مقدرتش انك ترد على اللى قولته لانك باختصار طفل معقوق مش عارف ترد عليا ولا على اى مسيحى
روح ياابنى اتعالج ولا شوفلك حاجة تريحك يحسن دا انت حالتك صعبة على الاخر 
ولو عرفت انت او التخين اللى انت عايزه يطلع غلطة فى كلامى ليك عليا هسيب المنتدى دا ومش هدخله تانى وهعترفلك انى جاهل وانت علامة
طول امنت عامل زى العيال الهبلة تتدخل زى الاهبل ترمى كلمتين وتقول يا فكيك هخليك مسخرة قدام زمايلك المغفلين قبل المسيحين
والموضوع يشهد واللى يعرف يطلع كلمة غلط انا قولتها يتفضل غير كدا الاطفال امثالك ملهمش غير مكان واحد
مع متحدى الاعاقة ياجماعة ابقوا اعملوا استديو تصوير للمواضيع هدية للمنتديات الاسلامية علشان يتفرجوا على العقيات اللى بتحاورنا مش عارف حتى يسال ولا عارف ينقد
عن قريب نوعك نعمل ليكوا خدمة التصوير المجانى من عنينا 
اهتل يقود اهتل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*اهو دا شخص قدم مثال ممتاز لعقلية متخلفة *
*مبيعرفش يحاور مدلس متخلف مش عارف يسال*
*ولما زنقته ... طلع يجرى يستخبى فى جحره*

*المسيح الله الكلمة ديانته ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو الله ليه ديانة.......*
*المسيح جاء فى ملء الزمن تحت الناموس للتدبير وتميم فرائض الناموس فى جسد بشريته *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> *بالشفا,,, أنت إتفضحت يابني واللي كان كان ,بتنافح في إيه بس؟؟؟يسوعك لا ديني,خيبة إيه دي يا مسيحي؟؟ *



*حقيقي غباوة غريبة, هذا اليعفور يظن أنه ينصر الإسلام بمثل هذه السفاهات, ولا يدرى أنه يضعه تحت النعال أكثر فأكثر
ألا يعلم هذا السفيه إن السيد المسيح مسلم هو والحواريين طبقا للفكر القرآنى الفاسد

*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> *بالشفا,,, أنت إتفضحت يابني واللي كان كان ,بتنافح في إيه بس؟؟؟*
> *يسوعك لا ديني,خيبة إيه دي يا مسيحي؟؟ *





*هل تتكلم عن المسيح باستخفاف *

*تعالى أريك نهاية كل من لم يؤمن ... وكل من لم يوجد إسمه في سفر الحياة *
رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 15 ​وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ *طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. *​*لقد قدمنا لك الطريق للخلاص من النار *

*وأنت فضَّلت النارعن الفداء ... لكي تتمتع بنجاسة معتقداتك *

*وها أنا لا أتمني لك الموت الأبدي .... إنها أبدية مُرة بعيدًا عن المسيح *

*العذاب شديد ... ولن يكون هناك من يُخفف عنك *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يلدرم قال:


> *سؤال بسيط:*
> *ما هي الديانة التي كان يعتنقها المسيح عليه السلام ؟ (بالدليل)*​
> 
> 
> *في الإنتظار*


 

*السيد المسيح يهودى أى من شعب الله المختار فى ذلك الوقت ​*
*من سبط يهوذا *
*جاء لخلاص البشرية وليعلم الناس كيف يعيشوا الوصايا على الأرض*
*لذلك كانت تعاليمة وأمثاله هى شرح للوصايا والشريعة كما يريدها الرب *
*ولذلك قال لهم لم أجئ لأنقض بل لأكمل*
*ونحن نسمى مسيحيين لأننا إتبعنا السيد المسيح فى تعليمة *
*وشرحة الصحيح للوصايا العشر *
*التى سلمها الرب لموسى النبى *
​
*إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5*
*إنجيل متى الإصحاح 6 *​ 
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*و فيما هم ياكلون اخذ يسوع خبزا و بارك و كسر و اعطاهم و قال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي* 23 ثم اخذ الكاس و شكر و اعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم* 24 و قال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين(مر22:15)

19 و اخذ خبزا و شكر و كسر و اعطاهم قائلا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري* 20 و كذلك الكاس ايضا بعد العشاء قائلا هذه الكاس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم
(لو19:22)

اذن المسيحيه هي العهد الجديد بين الله و البشر فلماذا اذن المسيح يهوديا .. لان الله اختار شعب اسرائيل ليأتي منه المسيا (مخلص العالم) فكيف يكون مثلا بلا دين او والديه كافرين او يسجد للات و العزي و مناه؟؟ 
او كيف يكون ضال فوجد او يتيم فاوي؟؟؟ كيف يكون بلا دين و يصبح فجأه مخلص للعالم ؟؟؟
 يجب ان يأتي من نسل داوود كما تنبأ عنه الكتاب ..
 لماذا اصلا اختار الله هذا الشعب ..اختاره لكي يأتي منه مخلص العالم وقال المسيح ان ملكوت السموات تنزع منكم و تعطي لامه تصنع اثمارها ...يقصد بأبناء الملكوت هم اليهود و الامه الاخري هم من يقبلون المسيح مخلص لهم
 اذن واضح جدا ان هناك عهد جديد و هناك أمه اخري

 اما اول مره يطلق علي التلاميذ مسيحين فرأى القديس لوقا أن يسجل حدثًا هامًا وهو دعوة المؤمنين لأول مرة "مسيحيين" في إنطاكية، لأنهم اتباع السيد المسيح. كاعتزاز بشخص ربنا يسوع، ولكي يحمل اللقب مفهومًا لاهوتيًا وهو أن الإيمان المسيحي هو شركة مع السيد المسيح

 لقد حمل اللقب تمييزًا خاصًا بهم، أنهم أتباع السيد المسيح، لهم سماتهم الخاصة ومشاعرهم وتعاليمهم ورجاؤهم الخاص، حتى وإن اختلفوا فيما بينهم من جهة الجنسية أو اللغة أو الثقافة​*


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*يهودى تحت الناموس ليفدى الذين تحت الناموس*
*غلاطية 4 : 4 ,5*
*4 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،
5 لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.*


*ايه مشكلتك ؟*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أغبى سؤال ممكن اشوفه !
المسيح هو الله المتجسد .. هل الله لديه دين ؟؟؟!*


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2010)

john bird قال:


> *أغبى سؤال ممكن اشوفه !*
> *المسيح هو الله المتجسد .. هل الله لديه دين ؟؟؟!*


 

*معلش أخ / جون *

*السائل لا يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح *


----------



## meshatsabry (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شوف يابنى 0عيسى نبى موسى نبى محمد نبى دة كلام المفلسين 000 موسى من يوم متولد معروف انة نبىولم يبشر بائى دين انما زكر بنى اسرائيل ان اللة الة  ابراهيم  واسحق واسرائيل  سيخرجنا من ارض العبودية 
(ارض غربتنا ) ليعود بهم الى ارض الموعد فلم يتكلم عن اليهودية   ولقساوة قلوبهم اعطاهم الرب  الوصاية العشر  لكن حتى موسى لم يدخل  ارض الموعد  ودخل الشعب ارض غربتهم لان ارض الموعد لا يستطيع  اى انسان دخولها الا بعد ان يتم الصفح من صاحب الارض  ولم يتم هذا الصفح والغفران الامع صلب السيد المسيح  مصالحنا مع اللة الاب بدم صليبة ( ارض الموعد الروحية هى اورشليم السمائية)  يعنى مفيش لاديانة ولا يحزنون الموضوع معرفة  مشيئة اللة  ومفيش ديانة قبل كدة ولا بعد كدة  ياريت  تكون فهمت


----------

